# solar screens



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

hey guys, i thought this would be a cool idea for my new tank... i work for a company that builds solar screens for homes and i was thinking about how pirahnas + bright lights don't work.. so i put the 2 together and thought it might be a good idea to build some of these screens to mount underneath my strip lights... they block out a lot of the UV rays and sunlight but still allow you to see through them.. pretty cool material.. so i'm hoping this might create a softer light source throughout the tank and make it easier on my p's.. i'll let you know the final results in a couple weeks when i get back from my annual training in california for the national guard..

if you guys want any more info on these just let me know, i'd be more than happy to find some for you


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

another one (close up)


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

full pic


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Interesting copyright it and market it and you can make some nice clickety cash


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

That's a hell of an idea....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How did it work out? Can i get one?


----------

